# Trying Again



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a "no hatch" Sunday so I'm trying again. I ordered 22 Silkie eggs which will arrive tomorrow. I'm open for all suggestions for a healthy hatch. Should I go no water in reservoirs 1st 18 days or some water? I have had 2 successful hatches so I'm not sure why all 9 eggs didn't make it so someone please help


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

You do know the Post Office can zap them and give you a no hatch ... I have had this happen twice, my reason for no longer ordering eggs.

So it may not be what you are doing but what was done in shipping eggs.

Just so you know.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Even if the post office doesn't zap'em, they can toss'em around, to the point where they are damamged goods by the time they reach you.

I hatch my own eggs, I treat them with extreme care, between collecting them and setting them.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

As you have them, mite as well try. I do not but water in till the last few days and sometimes not then. Depends how moist it is out. Dew on the glass. But every hatch is different. If the eggs are fertile. Go with the flow of things. I handle the eggs in the last two days which is a big no no. Give a little, but little help if needed, and don't rush.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I got my 26 Silkie eggs today. With the incubator off, the hygrometer sitting in there, the humidity is 65%. With the bator on set at 99.5 temp, the humidity is 35%. Is that about right? I don't have ANY water in it at all. Should I put some in the reserviors or should I wait until day 18? Last 2 times I had reserviours full from day 1, day 18 I added a sponge cut in half with hot water added to it, and 4 plastic cups cut down to about 1/2 inch in height with hot water. Is that too much water? I hope I didn't do something to kill those babies  I plan on letting them rest until after dinner then put them in the bator. I'm so nervous....26 eggs are counting on me to hatch  These eggs were packaged so securely, the PO called me at 7:30 this morning and I went right there and picked them up. Last batch they rode around in the mail truck all day until 6 pm!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, so with no water it's 20% humidity and with small amount of water the 2 reservoirs filled its over 50% humidity! Yikes! I don't want to drown my 26 Silkies!!! I haven't put them in the incubator yet, please someone tell me what to do....no water?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

The reason you want humidity is so the membranous wrap is easy to rip. So the chicks can get out. That does not happen until the last day. I do not put water in until the last couple of days and sometimes not even then. I can not tell you what to do. But don't get to excited. When they start braking out of the shell you can pull a little of the broken pieces back and see the membrane. Chances are they will brake out and it will happen before you even know it. Some hatches you get all eggs hatching and some you don't. If first you don't succeed try it again. Just keep the temp 99.5 F and sit back and wait.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> I got my 26 Silkie eggs today. With the incubator off, the hygrometer sitting in there, the humidity is 65%. With the bator on set at 99.5 temp, the humidity is 35%. Is that about right? I don't have ANY water in it at all. Should I put some in the reserviors or should I wait until day 18? Last 2 times I had reserviours full from day 1, day 18 I added a sponge cut in half with hot water added to it, and 4 plastic cups cut down to about 1/2 inch in height with hot water. Is that too much water? I hope I didn't do something to kill those babies  I plan on letting them rest until after dinner then put them in the bator. I'm so nervous....26 eggs are counting on me to hatch  These eggs were packaged so securely, the PO called me at 7:30 this morning and I went right there and picked them up. Last batch they rode around in the mail truck all day until 6 pm!


The only thing I would have done different ---- I would have had my incubator on, up to temperature, making sure all was ok. The day I ordered the eggs I would have started the incubator.

I'm saving eggs right now, the day I started saving eggs, I gave my incubator a good scrubbing, turned it on. I plan on setting late in the day on the 7th or 8th.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I turned my incubator on at 6 am, didn't put the eggs in until 8 pm. I had water in the reservoirs but it was very humid, 50's, so I removed the water this afternoon and let it set several hours. The temp is 99.5 - 99.7. Humidity is still high 30's low 40's with no water. Am I supposed to keep the 2 red plugs in? I have one open and the humidity stays down but when I plug it in it raises...I don't want my babies drowning in humidity. I've hatched 14 chicks so I don't know why I can't hatch a Silkie.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> I turned my incubator on at 6 am, didn't put the eggs in until 8 pm. I had water in the reservoirs but it was very humid, 50's, so I removed the water this afternoon and let it set several hours. The temp is 99.5 - 99.7. Humidity is still high 30's low 40's with no water. Am I supposed to keep the 2 red plugs in? I have one open and the humidity stays down but when I plug it in it raises...I don't want my babies drowning in humidity. I've hatched 14 chicks so I don't know why I can't hatch a Silkie.


Here in La. our normal humidity is anywhere from 50% - 90%, I never add water to my incubator until day 18. But once again our air is never dry here, even in an air conditioned building. On day 18, it is very easy for me to get to 75% humidity, enough so that when I crack the door to take a peak my glasses fog up.

My point I was trying to make with my earlier post--- is: I do not believe 14 hours is enough lead time for your incubator to regulate the temperature properly. When I plan to hatch it is not unusual for me to have the incubator on 1 week before setting eggs. That a way if I find any problems with fans, thermostat, turners or anything, I have time to repair it and get it right. If something strikes me as just not quite right, I have the time to ponder on it. Once the eggs go in, it's to late to discover you have a problem.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My hubby was the one that done the incubator here but we did keep water in the reservoirs from day one ... Different areas may be have to do it in a different way. (Not sure) ... But like 29, he did regulate the temperature early...

I do hope you have a grand hatch.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I understand that, I had a batch that was supposed to hatch on Sunday, they didn't. I kept them in there until Tuesday to be sure, then I cleaned the incubator Tuesday night, left the lid open to dry it and plugged it back in Wednesday early am. My incubator has been running for a month with Less than a 12 hr cleaning break. Right now the temp is 99.5 / humidity 30% with no water in it. I would never put my eggs in if I wasn't sure of the consistency of temp/humidity. I'm praying I get a hatch with some hens so the incubator will be a thing of the past. I have 2 Bantams I hatched Aug 27 and 28 and I'm sure Millie will be a great surrogate as she has taken my 12 orphaned Guinea Keets under her wing when she was 3 weeks old. I appreciate the advice


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm I responded to this earlier but I don't see it now....I had the incubator running for about a month. My Silkies were supposed to hatch on Sunday but didn't, I gave them until Tuesday then unplugged it, cleaned it and left it off overnight to air it out. I then plugged it back in Wednesday morning 6 am and didn't put my eggs in until 8 pm. I made sure the temp/humidity was controlled. I have hatched 14 eggs in this incubator but never had a hygrometer before and now the humidy thing has me stressed! I'm thinking that's why my silkies didn't hatch cuz I opened it to add water....I now have 26 eggs, so wish me luck. I read everything available but everyone has a different opinion ...


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

twentynine said:


> My point I was trying to make with my earlier post--- is: I do not believe 14 hours is enough lead time for your incubator to regulate the temperature properly.


I do not let the incubator regulate at all. Eggs go in and turn it on. No water till day 19 if then. Turn every 45 minutes. Usually 100% hatch. Not trying to disagree with you but as soon as you open the lid temp goes down. So lid back on propagate temp again. Why not regulate with eggs in? Then I do not mess with it till the first crack. Then I can't stand it, I have to tap every egg and listen for a peep. That's when I look for condensation. If dry add water. Keep crack up. Pull a little shell off of the crack and see how thick the membrane is. I do not help until 24 to 36 hours after first crack per egg. Ozarks hot and humid.



CrazyBirdLady said:


> I kept them in there until Tuesday to be sure,


Did you crack any eggs open to see if there mite be a chick developing? No Developing eggs may not have been fertile.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Teddy
All I can say is wow! You turn eggs every 45 minutes, for 19 days.

I am a big believer in being prepared. And I have never plugged in a cold incubator when their was some tiny thing to correct. What do you do if your incubator regulates to 102 or above? And I really have to question your claim of 100% hatch rate consistently. In all my attempts I have never had 1 hatch that was 100%. Always had a few infertile, a quitter or two or one that pipped and didn't make it.

Crazybirdlady: I understand better now. Incubator should have been good. I do know some people allow purchased eggs to settle for a day before setting.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

twentynine said:


> And I really have to question your claim of 100%


Well it's my incubator. 7 eggs in and 7 chicks and one dog out. I can even stagger the eggs in. 4 eggs in and five days later 3 more go in. Its digital. You set it for 99.5. and 99.5 it is.

Yes styrofoam incubators are fluctuating. But you can have that if you regulate. Plus once you open it to put the eggs in temp drops and it has to heat the egg also. Mite as well put the eggs in and slowly increase the temp to 99. Then you don't have to worry about bumping that thermostat when your putting eggs in. But that's me. And with styrofoam I did not get 100% hatches.

But 7 eggs in and 7 chicks and one dog out.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh!
Now I see. Okay.
7 eggs in and 7 eggs out is an entirely different equation, than 80-100 eggs in and 60-80 chicks out! If I set only 7 eggs out of the 80 or so I usually collect, I have just as much chance of scoring 100%. That's figuring that roughly 80-90% of my eggs will hatch. Figure, looking at 80 eggs spread out on a table, 80% of which will hatch, kind of like playing Price is Right with huge odds in your favor.
And a small incubator that has a total interior area of less than 1 sq. ft. compared to one that has an interior area of 7-8 sq. ft. The interior dimension of the water bottles I use as a heat sink are larger than your entire incubator. Shucks I'd be willing to state that the gross mass of the mechanics inside my incubator equal or exceeds the measurement of the interior dimension of your incubator.

CrazyBirdLady
After fully understanding your incubator set up. I think most of the problem lies with the eggs being shipped. Lord only knows what type of handling they have recieved at the hands of the USPS. Temperature and pressure swings while enroute to you. My advice is to keep doing what you are doing. If you think about it, in nature, a broody hen manages to hatch eggs, rain or shine.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that a Brinsea Eco mini ?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Is that a Brinsea Eco mini ?


Well it is Brinsea Mini advanced. I wish I got the bigger one. But this thing is so cool.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

twentynine said:


> Ahhh!
> Now I see. Okay.


If you got ten of these mini's you could get 70 eggs in and out. I only have 7 hen's and one rooster. Pretty sure they are all fertile. Soon I will have more hens.

80 to 100 eggs? You are really putting them out. I keep thinking about going larger but don't know where to sell them.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

teddy said:


> If you got ten of these mini's you could get 70 eggs in and out. I only have 7 hen's and one rooster. Pretty sure they are all fertile. Soon I will have more hens.
> 
> 80 to 100 eggs? You are really putting them out. I keep thinking about going larger but don't know where to sell them.


I don't know if the demand will continue. Hatched out 69 September 21st, all I have left are 18 BSL cockerals. I am sure I can sell them, but I will have to brood them a little longer and sell them at a slight loss.

My original plans for the BSLs was to, identify the pullets, sell those for a premium and then handle the extra BSL cockerals as the hatcheries do. I find that in my heart I am unable to do this, so I raise them up to about 6 weeks then sell them for $3 or $4 each. I may go to a RIR straight run program only.

The guy that I got my RIR bloodline from claims to have been selling 500-800 day olds per week, straight run at $2ea. I don't know about the truth of this, but what I do know is what I saw with my own eyes. He had 50-100 hens, maybe 20 roosters, 3 huge incubators (500-600 egg size), and maybe a dozen of those little Hovabators. He'd have them all going at one time. Chickens everywhere! He has since "gone out of the chicken business". Really a unique individual, I could say much more but my kidnapping of this thread needs to stop.

Last words to CrazyBirdLady-- I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

The incubator was on for 3 weeks prior to that with a "no hatch" I only unplugged it to discard the eggs and clean it and I left the lid open overnight to air dry it. I plugged it back in early am, 6ish. The humidity is now at 29% with no water in it and the temp is a steady 99.5. I think having the hygrometer in there is what's messing me up. I bought it for my last "non hatch". I think I focus too much on the humidity. I ordered the eggs when I knew those were not going to hatch and had them overnighted. They sat for 13 hrs before I put them in the bator. I can't wait for my Bantam Millie, I hatched 8/28, to grow up and sit on eggs for me and get rid of the stressful incubator!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

It's been 5 days and the incubator is holding steady at 99.5 degrees and 29% humidity with no water.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

teddy said:


> Well it is Brinsea Mini advanced. I wish I got the bigger one. But this thing is so cool.


I've seen them in the chickens magazine, just curious. Seems to work great for ya ! If it ain't broke don't fix it right !?

@29... Wow !! He had quite an operation sounds like. I'm still gonna wait for spring I guess to try my hand at egg-batorin'.. But I follow yalls posts close tryin to learn..

& all the best to ya Lady ! Hopin ya get it goin your way soon !

Cogburn


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm getting a message that I have 2 replies to this thread but I don't see them??


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> Ok, I'm getting a message that I have 2 replies to this thread but I don't see them??


You have several replies. With a lot of different views. You have to decide weather your incubator is ready. 99.5 degrees is the correct temp. Once you put the eggs in. It would be good to watch the temp stays 99.5. Eggs need to be turned. Different views on how often. I do it every 45 minutes but that's my incubator. Stop turning the last few days. Most is 21 days. So stop the 19th day. But this can vary. If the eggs start hatching the 19th day well.... You get the idea.

Humidity you have to decide weather your humidity is right. All this depends on weather your eggs are fertile or defective during shipping. Just go for it. If it does not work out try again.

Once you start getting the eggs to hatch it just gets easier. Good luck happy hatching.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

The eggs have been in the bator 1 week today and they're in an egg turner. The temp is a steady 99.5 / humidity 29%. fingers are crossed !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Crazy, it's just so hard to wait isn't it?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

CrazyBirdLady
Humidity: Checked the humidity in my incubator, just to see what it was. With no water at all, I have 68%. Like I said here in South La. we don't lake for moisture in the air. My hatch rates with my own collected eggs vary from a high of 92% to a low of 78%. I would think that if the shipped eggs are viable in the first place you should get the same results. 12 eggs in the incubator you should hacth between 7 and 11.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

It's very hard waiting! The temp is a steady 99.5, humidity between 27 and 30%. I haven't candled or opened the bator at all, they've been in there since the 3rd....I'll candle them when I take them out of the turner. I have 25 eggs, I'm hoping for at least half to hatch...in a perfect world all would be great!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay! 20 of my 25 eggs are good on day 13 in the incubator!! I'm so happy


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay!!! Keep us posted, wish you all the luck!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, fingers crossed x


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

And the final countdown begins....so stressful !


----------

